
Remembering the Startups We Lost in 2019 - atlasunshrugged
https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/26/startups-lost-in-2019/
======
sircastor
The big loss here IMO is Jibo. I think it could've been a lot more successful
had it gotten to market faster and Amazon and Google hadn't eaten it's lunch.
I think it provided a better experience for consumers.

